# England World Champions



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Do we all rugby rites;

Let there be sung 'Sweet Chariotâ€™ and â€˜God Save the Queen'

The Wallabies with charity enclosed in clay:

And then to Sydney; and to England then:

Where ne'er from Australia arrived more happy men.

With apologies to William Shakespeare

Australia 17 - 20 England


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*SUPERB ENGLAND........SUPERB WILKINSON*


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

COME ON SCOTLAND!!!!

(oh bugger....they're out!)









All joking aside lads, good luck and I hope Australia hammers you!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Cammy we already won!

Fan bloody tastic, sat on the edge of the sofa the whole time. What a match.

Playing against 16 and a cheating line and front row we still won!

Well done Clive and the Lads!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You in a time warp Cammy!!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Oooops! That's what happens when you don't get to bed til 7am! Well done chaps, all joking aside. Wait there....what's that I see.......It's Tony Stanger running down the wing


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Oooops! That's what happens when you don't get to bed til 7am! Well done chaps, all joking aside. Wait there....what's that I see.......It's Tony Stanger running down the wing


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Isn't that nice? The Georgians celebrating England's world cup win


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> hope Australia hammers you!!!


Oh, come on, Cammy, thats about as likely as Scotland winning a Grand Slam!

Roger


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not a rugby fan but hats off for the sense of sportsmanship shown by the supporters.

I wonder if it would have been quite so good humoured if it had been England V Austraila in football.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Probably not Andy. We'd probably be reading about all the riots and trouble now if it had been a football match.

I watched the match twice yesterday and loved every minute of it. Apart from Wilkinson I thought Mike Tindall and Jason Robinson (in particular) had excellent games. But in the end it was just a superb team performance, to beat Australia, the existing world champions, in Australia, whilst under enormous pressure from a very hostile home media, is just a brilliant achievement.

WELL DONE ENGLAND!!!!

Cheers

Paul







and







to the Australian media!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> watched the match twice yesterday and loved every minute of it. Apart from Wilkinson I thought Mike Tindall and Jason Robinson (in particular) had excellent games.


I think Jason Robinson is one of the best players I have seen in many years, and I have been playing/watching for over 40 years.

Roger


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roger

I agree, he's one of my favourite players. He played a blinder on Saturday, not only due to his speed/running and the try he scored (he was happy about that wasn't he?), but he also made a match winning tackle against Lote Tuqiri (probably spelt wrong!) late in the game and his kicking was excellent too.

Does anyone know why the ref was penalising our scrum so much? Apart from that I thought he did a good job.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What a boring game that is









Rugby Union? Please someone show me the skill in that bloody game. It seemed to me like England spent the whole 2 months devising new ways of avoiding try scoring and boring me out of my skull, was it 2 or 6 months, god it's been on a long time, whatever, it's been on as long as Pop Idol has been on anyway.









I watched THE rugby game this weekend at Huddersfield played by real men, hard men, fit men, men with proper names like Sculthorpe and McDermott. What's more they did the honourable thing and went down to glorious defeat (again)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats what I like about Rugby Leauge supporters - well balanced - chips on both shoulders!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Rugby,









Now theres a girls game.









Football now thats a MANS game.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

and another thing,









From what i've seen of Rugby and it is not a lot. All it seems to be is a load of blokes trying to stick their heads up their team mates arses, whats all that about. ?

Then theres that bloke who can kick the ball over the cross bar, whats so clever about that ? Our football players can all do that in a penalty shoot out all the time.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Thats what I like about Rugby Leauge supporters - well balanced - chips on both shoulders


League supporters (what few of them there are) need something...they certainly dont have much of a game to get enthusiastic about, probably why its about as popular as catching the javelin or heading the shot.

Roger


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy I spent 25 years as a prop forward - my various second rows spent 25 years grabbing my bo****ks and trying to stuff their heads up my arse - so cant disagree !!!

Dont forget the communal bath and drinking games that involve taking your clothes off !

Rugby players have odd shaped balls and are real men ... not like footballers.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

In that case Sir, as you sound much bigger than me, Rugby is a great game.


----------

